# (MN) Golden Retriever--Topbrass Forman Bound and Thunderstruck***JH



## BOtterness (Jul 12, 2012)

Not Currently Available.

GOLDEN RETRIEVER STUD—TOPBRASS FORMAN BOUND AND THUNDERSTRUCK ***JH (“FORMAN”)

Forman (Sire: FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger OS FDHF x Dam: Topbrass Dyxie’s Chick MH OD) is an extremely hard-driving, athletic, stylish male, who is currently competing in All-Age stakes. Forman is 65 lbs. and has a red field coat that is easy to maintain. He is an exceptional Golden marker who is tireless and is always waiting for the next bird. Because he goes so hard, people remember him after seeing him in competition. He is currently training with Rorem Retrievers in Fayetteville, TX. Please see his web page for pedigree, additional information, and photos. http://www.thunderstruckretrievers.com/forman.htm

He is a lot of dog!!!
*
Notables:*
2013 GRCA National Specialty Open JAM
2013 GRCA National Amateur competed through water series.
Qualified All Age at 2 ½ years old
2011 National Golden Retriever Specialty Derby 3rd place.
THE JUMBEAU*** MEMORIAL TROPHY 
Awarded to the GRCA member whose amateur-handled Golden Retriever places highest in the Derby Stake at the National Specialty Field Trial.
THE CHRISTOPHER BURTON-BEAU BRUMMEL TROPHY 
Awarded to the highest placing Golden Retriever owned and handled by a GRCA member in the National Specialty Derby Stake. 
Junior Hunter (JH) at 7 months.
*
Health Clearances:*

Hip clearance:OFA GR-105804G28M-VPIEye clearance:OFA GR-EYE5491/53-VPIHeart clearance:OFA GR-CA22529/31M/C-VPIElbow clearance:OFA GR-EL26635M28-VPIprcd-PRA status:Clear (Clear by Parentage)PRA1 status:Clear (Optigen)Ichthyosis status:Carrier (Antegene)
 

Contact Benita Otterness at Thunderstruck Retrievers 
Call 320) 766-9624 or email [email protected]
Website: www.thunderstruckretrievers.com


----------

